# end of cycle and diatoms questions



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

got my tank up and running and cycled. it luckily cycled what I would assume is fast being 3weeks-ish after curing my dry rock. came home today and noticed that the lovely brown algae aka diatoms have begun to appear. Id like to try and keep it in check as much as possible so please correct me if I am wrong but these are the next steps I am going to take:

1 - kicked the skimmer into action.
2 - going to go out to LFS and get some trochus snails 
3 - I have yet to do a water change since I started the cycle....I am assuming that I should do this now and every week-ish here on in? 

FYI all my readings are at 0 -

phosphates - 0
ammonia - 0
nitrites - 0
nitrates - 0
and ph is in the normal range


any other clean up crew members I should pick up? I hate to say that I have to go to big als to get these guys. I know some cringe but im in oshawa and there isnt much else around.

or any other info...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Everything you're doing so far is spot on. You may consider getting a strawberry or teddy bear conch as both eat diatoms and keep your substrate looking clean. Strawberry conchs are like diatom "hoovers".


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Everything you're doing so far is spot on. You may consider getting a strawberry or teddy bear conch as both eat diatoms and keep your substrate looking clean. Strawberry conchs are like diatom "hoovers".


ok sweet. and should i start my weekly water changes at this point? even though all my parameters are at zero?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

any other suggestions on clean up crew...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All the stuff you are thinking of doing is in the right direction. Weekly changes, snails, skimmer, and patience.

I agree with the strawberry conch. They are the navy seals of the saltwater aquarium. 

I have nassarius snails if you want some


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> All the stuff you are thinking of doing is in the right direction. Weekly changes, snails, skimmer, and patience.
> 
> I agree with the strawberry conch. They are the navy seals of the saltwater aquarium.
> 
> I have nassarius snails if you want some


damn i should have grabbed some off of you when I was there the other day. you on the same schedule this week as last?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty much. Just txt me


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A sampling of different snails will usually do the trick. Thought IIRC, it was tectus snails stripped my rockwork bare of that ugly brown stuff, and the nassarius kept the sandbed agitated enough that it didn't get very much on the bottom. Was over in 2-3 weeks if I remember.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Although Diatoms accur after cycling,it will ultimately happen on an established tanks.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Although Diatoms accur after cycling,it will ultimately happen on an established tanks.


Ya I know there is no way to get around it. But at least try and control it is all I can do.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Ya I know there is no way to get around it. But at least try and control it is all I can do.


snails and conchs of many varieties loves diatoms,always have some of them in your DT.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Picking some up on Friday and got a couple super nassirius snails in there right now. Gonaa get a couple strawberry conches and torches, cerith, snails


----------

